# Dzelži / Hardware >  Problēma ar veco laptopu

## GuntisK

Palīdziet kāds šādā jautājumā: ir mans viens vecs laptops izskatās šādi :http://mymadcat.com/dotclear/images/satellite_210.jpg
Vecā Toshiba. Tad nu problēma būtu tāda-viss strādā,tikai salauzta viņai klaviatūra. Ir viņai COM ports un PS2. Pele pie COM porta slēdzas, viss ok. Bet mēģinājums pieslēgt PS2 klaviatūru nevainagojās ar panākumiem. Vai tā tam jābūt? Baigi gribas dabūt to veco kompīti uz "kājām", jo ļoti ērts ekesperimentiem. Kas būtu jādara lai viņš atpazītu klaviatūru uz PS2 porta? Varbūt BIOSu kaut kā pamainīt? Vai tas vispār ir iespējams? Operētājsistēma -Windows 95.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

a mby piesleedz peli pie ps/2
un klavieri pie COM ?
vai noperc to figņu kas com parveido par diviem ps/2- klavai un pelei?
daudz vins nemaksaa  :: 
bios diez vai pie vainas ja vien ar vinu nekas nav eksperimenteets

----------


## kamis

> Baigi gribas dabūt to veco kompīti uz "kājām", jo ļoti ērts ekesperimentiem.


 kādus eksperimentus tu uz viņu vari veikt

----------


## GuntisK

Nu pirmkārt LPT ports piedāvā mums * lielas* iespējas-gan datorvadāmas ierīces,gaismas mūzika, cnc vadība,covox, u.t.t. Ts tā...
To Neatkarīgais: varētu lūdzu iedot kādu bildi, linku uz to COM par PS2 pārveidotāju? Vaita pie COMa var pieslēgt klavieri? Varētu iztikt arī bez peles,jo domāju strādāt tikai Norton Commander vidē- QBasic, TurboCNC, un tāda tipa līdzīgās progās. Bioss nav aiztikts.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu ir vot tāda mantiņa http://pics.tripelserver.co.uk/50307_g.jpg
un arii kautkas tāds http://www.lcm-shop.de/images/pic1/PC-964.jpg
a usb tev viņam nav? es kkur dzirdeju ka usb ir visiem sākot no PI

----------


## GuntisK

> a usb tev viņam nav? es kkur dzirdeju ka usb ir visiem sākot no PI


 Nē USB diemžēl nav.   ::  Kompītis ir 1995 gada sākuma ražojums. USB prezentēja tikai 1995 gada vidū vai beigās, ja nemaldos. Da i visi ražotāji vēl nesteidzās toreiz USB likt uz savā produkcijā. Jā -būtu USB, būtu varbūt arī mazāk problēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Bēdas!  ::  Viens mans draugs, datortehniķis, teica ka šis joks ar to pāreju COM  ::  PS2 neies cauri, jo redz tās pārejas pārsvarā domātas tikai datorpelēm, jo redz tur cits protokols. VAI TIEŠĀM NAV CITU VARIANTU?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

IR!
uzmanīgi izjauc laptopu un mēģini salabot klavieri  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tur jau tā lieta ka klavieris ir salauzts, uz plates ir norauts viens celiņš, bet laptops tomēr strādā.

----------

